# Road trip - First time out west - Suggestions?



## ChiTownTy (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone! New member here looking for some suggestions. I have been riding for as long as I can remember and have never been out West. Me and my group are all very experianced and usually dont leave the terrain park when were riding. Im sure there more to Colorado then jumps and rails and thats prob not what I shoudl focus my trip on correct?

Like the title states, me and 3 buddies are renting a car with plans to drive to Colorado. Were all from the Midwest, none of us have even been to Colorado.

We were thinking Breckenridge/keystone/Vail area. originally Breckenridge but after reading through this forum it has kinda diverted me from Breck because all of the Crowded talk...We want fresh powder, nice park and exclusiveness. Ski in and out location, is a must, outdoor hottubs and pools would just top it off as well. Any resort recommendations?

I really appreciate the opinions, I will be reading more all day!

Enjoy a pic of my setup and lazy dog


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Crowds are going to be an issue at all of the Front Range resorts. Vail, Breck, Keystone, Beaver Creek, Winterpark, Copper, A-Basin. The one exception is Loveland. 

If you are doing Colorado and want to get away from crowds look for the destination areas and mom n pop's. Aspen, Crested Butter, Steamboat, Telluride, Wolf Creek, Monarch.

Otherwise go to Montana...


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

what month will you be going?


----------



## ChiTownTy (Nov 28, 2011)

Like the second week of January. What do you mean by front range resorts? like the mainstream places? 

And mom n pop places? Are these mountains smaller? Were only goign to have 4 days of riding, so maybe 2 n 2 somewhere else?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Front Range = Cities east of the front range = denver, boulder, co. springs, fort collins etc.

mom n pop = small business, not big touristy resorts, may be family owned etc.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Montana all the way! better terrain and snow and no crowds!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

oneshot said:


> Montana all the way! better terrain and snow and no crowds!


Terrain is arguable, but crowds are not. Much less traffic up the Montana way even at their "mega" resorts. Hence the reason I suggested it.


----------



## ChiTownTy (Nov 28, 2011)

Where about in Montana? Its looking like at least an extra 7 hour drive from chicago


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Check out Bozeman. Big Sky, Moonlight, and Bridger are all in the area.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

OP, pardon these guys. They're purists :cheeky4: and don't know the plight (or at least have a hard time remembering) of one who loves the sport but has minimal access to the goods. If you're looking for the easiest shot, for a four-day trip from Chicago...give the Front-Range/Summit County a shot.

You'll probably get snobby after the experience and after a few trips want bigger and better (where suggestios like Big Sky come-into play), but if you're looking for the easiest drive with the best options I'll make a few suggestions...

2 days at Winter Park and Two days at Loveland

Or

2 @ Breckenridge and 2 @ A-Basin

or 

2 @ Vail and 2 at Loveland

You could do 4 days at any of the bigger resorts, but I suggest spreading the experience out over a few resorts.

From a frequent traveler who likes to maximize his time with limited days, that would be my suggestion.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> If you are doing Colorado and want to get away from crowds look for the destination areas and mom n pop's. Aspen, Crested Butter, Steamboat, Telluride, Wolf Creek, Monarch.


You forgot about the true mom n' pop joint in CO. Ski Cooper :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowvols said:


> You forgot about the true mom n' pop joint in CO. Ski Cooper :laugh:



Shhhhhhh...


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

I have only ridden the ice, I mean east coast, but I did look into Heavenly, looks nice. Also I hear Utah is famous for dry powder?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sean-h said:


> I have only ridden the ice, I mean east coast, but I did look into Heavenly, looks nice. Also I hear Utah is famous for dry powder?


If you make it to Tahoe I don't think Heavenly should be your first choice unless you have to. I haven't rode, but I've read. I have Sierra at Tahoe though. I'd drive the 30 minutes there instead

Squaw, Alpine meadows, kirkwood are some others.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, there are SO many better places than heavenly!


----------



## ALF -UK (Nov 27, 2011)

Heavenly is OK - was the first resort at Tahoe I ever visited about 10 years ago, and its what got me drawn to the whole area. Siera and Kirkwood are worth a visit, I got a month trip to Tahoe his winter tand gonna get round all the mountains on the lake. If you stay in South Lake Tahoe Heavenly gondola station is in the town. Sierra and Kirkwood are just a bus ride away


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

I dunno, maybe one of the things I look for in a resort is good scenery, and Heavenly looks like it has that, but conditions are also important. I rode Mount Washington, Vancouver Island, amazing views from up there. They are also 100% natural, zero snowmaking. Some years they have a 10meter base but when I was there February 2009 they only had about a 1meter base, they almost didn't open that season, yet for me the conditions where good enough. Now living in Belgium and going to ride the Alps this season I'm spoiled for choice......


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

Agree that the purists may be steering you wrong here. It is true that wyoming and montana are the shiz and they have no crowds. But you have never been out west, I wouldn't spoil every resort in the states by visiting the best first. Sounds to me that your are basically park junkies, maybe looking to explore a little of what a real mountain has to offer as well.

For ease and time restraints of your trip, I would recommend the summit county area as well. The week you are going shouldn't be too busy as it is right after the holiday and college trip rush. If I was you I would hit breckenridge on a weekday of your trip. Your going to like that town and they have amazing parks. cool place to explore when not busy. I would consider staying there as well if you like a little nightlife. I would also consider keystone, you could hit it at night as there park is open at night. maximize your riding time on such a short trip. If you want to get a good experience and you actually get some pow, hit there snow cats up and go to the top to cut some fresh lines for the first time. That is what snowboarding really is, and I think your main goal should be to explore a bit and see the whole other side of snowboarding that you have not been exposed to. 
If you get pow, and you don't want to ride in the park go hit A-basin, Place is not crowded and will offer you terrain that you have never seen. Cool thing is you can hit all 3 of these with the same lift ticket. With only 4 days these 3 mountains are going to give you everything you need. They will get your feet wet to what the west has to offer and leave you wanting more and that is what it is all about. I would save Big Sky and Jackson for later when you become more of a powder junkie instead of a park junkie.
I found this cool site that can get you more detailed info on those places. Rip The World - Mountain Reviews, Weather and Conditions

Nobody here is wrong, there are many badazz mountains. Just get out west and have some fun.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Why Why Why are we talking about Tahoe? :dunno: Of all the places OP is going to go, Tahoe will not be on his DRIVING itinerary. Focus, boys!

That being said, Nevrsummr offers a good set of ideas.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Why Why Why are we talking about Tahoe? :dunno: Of all the places OP is going to go, Tahoe will not be on his DRIVING itinerary. Focus, boys!
> 
> That being said, Nevrsummr offers a good set of ideas.


Sorry, my bad, I think I brought it up....although I have travelled a bit in Canada and the USA, I am not from North America, therefore I might forget just how big it all is.....born and raised in South Africa, which is only just bigger than Alaska, never mind the rest of the USA. But now I live in Belgium, 18 000SqMiles, a bit _smaller_ than West Virginia. Have driven through 7 European _countries_ in one day. Just thought I'd check......South Lake Tahoe to Breckenridge, 1000miles. So carry on.....I will refrain from suggesting any further west coast destinations....


----------



## ChiTownTy (Nov 28, 2011)

Really appreciate all the opinions. This is where im stuck. 

The whole Breckenridge idea soudns great for the nightlife, park and just because I been dying to check it out for ever. Im def not headed out west to look for the best park, im sure every mountain's terrain park will blow me away considering im from the midwest lol. 

Vail sounds like the best all around. Less crowds, tall mountain and fresh pow runs but sounds crowded, as they ass do.

Keystone was our first original consideration because of the night ski, but is it really worth it? How much of the mountain is lit up? I also heard those CATS are fun as hell and I wouldnt want to miss them...


----------



## ChiTownTy (Nov 28, 2011)

Well if we ended up goign to Vail would it be close enough to stay in Denver?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

ChiTownTy said:


> Well if we ended up goign to Vail would it be close enough to stay in Denver?


It's about 100 miles and about a 2 hour drive in good weather. If weather is acting up then highway closures due to accidents are likely.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Unless you are staying with a buddy in Denver, or something like that, you're wasting your time not staying in Summit or Vail.


----------



## ChiTownTy (Nov 28, 2011)

ok forget that idea, Im having trouble find good websites with good deals. Maybe it doesnt save to drive, flight packages are not too bad but most of the hotels are located in Denver....Does anybody have any good websites to book vacations on? Other that orbitz, priceline, and all the ordinary ones


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

In my opinion if your flying and not willing to buy an EPIC pass your better off(from a $$$+Time perspective) just flying into Salt Lake, using the free LCC\BCC\Park City Bus\Shuttle system and staying in a cheap hotel down in the valley.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ChiTownTy said:


> ok forget that idea, Im having trouble find good websites with good deals. Maybe it doesnt save to drive, flight packages are not too bad but most of the hotels are located in Denver....Does anybody have any good websites to book vacations on? Other that orbitz, priceline, and all the ordinary ones


i've never used it, but when i google 'ski vacation deals' i got ski.com.... it looks like it would work


----------



## Kublakan (Nov 9, 2009)

I've done Summit County many times.

Keystone and ABasin are probably the least crowd in my experiences, definitely recommending staying in the county. I typically stay in Breckenridge either in a place on VRBO, or the Mountain Lodge which is right by the Brewery. If you life Beer you can get a jug from the Brewery for a decent price and get it refiled for like $10. 

Utah might not be a bad option, if you decide to fly. I in the 5 trips I've been out there I've never not gotten snow, last year we got 70 inches over the week we were there, it was amazing. Also you can stay in Salt Lake City and every mountain is well within driving distance.


Also I booked through Orbitz and Hotwire submitting a bid a couple of weeks ahead of time usually helps out. 

Last thing make sure your board bag is all squared and in good condition and for the love of god carry on equipment for 1 day of riding. I always carryon my Boots,Jacket,Pants, Gloves and Googles. Much easier to rent a board and get base layers for a reasonable price, the outerwear.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> It's about 100 miles and about a 2 hour drive in good weather. If weather is acting up then highway closures due to accidents are likely.


We were leaving Keystone and it started to snow like crazy and literally 5 minutes after it started a semi jacknifed in front of us about 3-4 hundred yards. We were stuck for 2 hours in one spot. Crazy part is we literally just passed some loop that would have carried us right around it all.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Sean-h said:


> I have only ridden the ice, I mean east coast, but I did look into Heavenly, looks nice. Also I hear Utah is famous for dry powder?


If you're willing to make the trip all the way to Tahoe then just go to Mammoth instead. The best Snowboarding in California (and one of the best in the Country) is at Mammoth Mountain.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

hikeswithdogs said:


> In my opinion if your flying and not willing to buy an EPIC pass your better off(from a $$$+Time perspective) just flying into Salt Lake, using the free LCC\BCC\Park City Bus\Shuttle system and staying in a cheap hotel down in the valley.


This.

If you're flying and paying by the day, the most bang for your buck is going to be SLC. Inexpensive lodging can be found close to the Cottonwood Canyons on the free bus route. Lift ticket deals are easy to find at the local shops. Flights are reasonable.


----------

